

Kim Dotcom’s Mega-Lawsuit Could Make Him a Multi-Millionaire Again - denzil_correa
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/09/dotcom-lawsuit/

======
grannyg00se
"The Government Communications Security Bureau was not, at the time, permitted
to spy on legal permanent residents like Dotcom, but the New Zealand
government has since legalized such surveillance."

I'm surprised they didn't just go right ahead and make that law retroactive.

